# New to Havanese and grooming...



## ciera123 (Nov 23, 2008)

We got our Pixie November 2 at 9 1/2 weeks old. She is now 19 weeks and her hair is starting to get a little out of shape. We are planning on keeping her in a puppy cut and I regularly brush her (nearly everyday) with a regular brush. I would love to groom her myself (no experience with dogs) but all these terms and the different equipment I keep reading about has me scared. She does pretty well for bathes. When I brush her, I feed her peanut butter so she'll sit still. If I need to trim her feet she really puts up a fuss. I can't imagine that she'd hold still for a full hair cut and I don't know where to start. I've read about blowing coat and have no idea what that is...ANY help or guidance would be very welcome!!!  Thanks!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

If you search "blowing coat" here you'll find lots on that, and also look through the grooming threads. It would be hard to put it all in a response, but there's tons to read tht have already been written. Then, if you can't find an answer to something you've run into ask away! 

To get to the individual forum threads click on the button "Forums" towards the top of the home page, and then scroll down to see the individual ones. Click on Grooming and start reading! 

Welcome and have fun!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Ciera! 

In addition to regular brushing, after you brush through Pixie's coat, you should also comb her through, down to the skin. Otherwise, you can end up with a dog that looks nicely brushed, but has a network of mats all at the skin level (and will eventually need to be shaved down). You can try to desensitize her feet by handling her paws more often. Also, after you groom her, you can give her a special treat to help build a more positive association with the entire process. Good luck!


----------



## ciera123 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the advice!!! I didn't think about the comb, but will start that, too. I guess I'll get brave and try to trim her up a little. Poor thing may look a little odd for a while...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm running out the door, but if you can get a copy of "From Nose to Tail", it is a complete guide to grooming Havanese and is put out by the Havanese Fanciers of Canada. Excellent information from start to finish... or, from _nose to tail_!

If anyone can post a link for Ciera, that would be helpful. I'll try to look in the morning, but I'm leaving for a doctor appointment.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5450&highlight=book+nose


----------



## Natasha (Jul 6, 2008)

We were new to Havanese ownership last year. We purchased a brush and comb for de matting which has worked wonders. She will get used to handling as our squirmed a lot at first too but now she loves her brushing. Just make sure you have a brush with coated bristles so it doesn't hurt her skin. We have Nose to Tail and it has been extremely helpful.
Just go to Havanese Fanciers of Canada and it is right on their web site.
Natasha


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Natasha said:


> We were new to Havanese ownership last year. We purchased a brush and comb for de matting which has worked wonders. She will get used to handling as our squirmed a lot at first too but now she loves her brushing. Just make sure you have a brush with coated bristles so it doesn't hurt her skin. We have Nose to Tail and it has been extremely helpful.
> Just go to Havanese Fanciers of Canada and it is right on their web site.
> Natasha


Wow Natasha, from your avatar your hav looks alot like mine!!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 19, 2008)

http://www.havanesefanciers.com


----------



## ciera123 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks so much - just what I was looking for. I really appreciate the help!!!


----------



## Natasha (Jul 6, 2008)

Pixiesmom said:


> Wow Natasha, from your avatar your hav looks alot like mine!!
> 
> Beth and Pixie Puff


yes they sure do. Yours is very pretty. Aren't they are such beautiful little dogs and ours has brought us so much joy,as i'm sure yours has. she was 6 months old in that photo and now she is 14 months. She is all champagne color now.She was a sable as a puppy.
It will be interesting to see how your little one changes as she matures.


----------

